# Got to Bite the Bullet (And Very Little Else)



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I turn 50 in a couple of months. Mother died at 56, one uncle at 54, one at 55, one is now 60 and can only barely be called alive. All with heart/cardiovascular problems. I am 6' 4" and weigh 314. Have weighed as much as 425 before in my life. Had a checkup Monday and got "the letter" from the Dr. yesterday. It's lifestyle change time. 
I'm lucky that I'm not diabetic. I have very good blood pressure and decent cholesterol. But got to face the facts that I do have some heart rhythm problems and other stuff that being heavy doesn't help. The fact that I used to could walk up and down the hills hunting all day without noticing it, and now run out of beath walking across the street really bothers me. 
I did it one time before, got down below 200 and stayed there quite awhile, before sliding back into bad lifestyle choices. 
Got to do it again. Starting right now. Not next week. Not even tomorrow. Now. 

galump


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Good for you! 

How's it going? 

I've just said to myself "enough! Time to do it already." Mine is vanity weight, not really a health concern. But weight loss done one day at a time. We've both done it before, we can both do it again. 

Are you exercising? Cutting calories? Following a plan? What worked for you last time?

I have to do both, count calories and exercise. Plus I'm lifting weights (bow-flex) for muscle toning.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

Galump,,,yes, it sounds like THIS is the time for you to get started. Go for it! Stick to it! and this Forum will be a source of encouragement for you.  I know the folks on here sure encourages me. .Patsy


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

It is so darn easy to fall back into bad habits...and so easy to neglect the good habits (like exercise).

It is a constant battle for most of us near or past 50, that is for certain.

I find myself refusing to buy larger clothes when the old ones get tight. That usually helps me make corrections because it get so uncomfortable to be fat.

Oh well, whatever it takes. Best to you on your fight. Sounds like it is a very important fight for you to win.

Think about those who need and love you...do it for them.

Tim


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I have bumped up my water intake from -0- to about 75-100oz per day....
also am following a GI diet where only foods under a GI of 55 are fair game....

I am a teacher and typically eat in the cafeteria.....today they had chili dogs (only the chili was even possiblly on the approval list), chips, canned sliced peaches, left over veggies from this week (choices were peas, corn, green bns)

I took left over peas, tuna salad (no bread--just a can of tuna, 2Tbs miracle whip, and 1/2 Tbs sweet relish) and had the peaches, chili, green bns, and a touch of corn along with a fat-free choc milk and 12oz water...I was very satisfied today.....other days this week were bad

some days you're the dog and some days you're the hydrant!!!!

Rachel


----------

